# Laco ETA 2671



## QI9 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm considering the purchase of a Laco pilots watch that has a 25 jewel ETA 2671 movement. The information I found on this engine suggests it was made for womens watches and I can buy a replacement from Otto Frei for $143. 
I'm not sure if I'd be better off buying an Ollech & Wajs pilot with an ETA 2824-2 movement & 3 atm water resistance or the Laco Pilot with a small movement but a 40mm case & 5 atm water resistance. They would both be about the same price.:-s


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

The 2671 is a very tiny movement, used in Ebel and Glyclne watches.


----------



## QI9 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks, I'm just concerned about the durability and how reliable such a small movement is eventhough it's made by ETA.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Is the watch used? As I do not think Laco uses that movement in the current production.
if it is used, the reliability is more connected to recent service/lack of.


----------



## QI9 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's brand new and the seller is in Germany. It must be old stock because most of the Laco's he offers have these very small movements icluding a 17 jewel manual wind ETA. They also have very small sapphire display windows on the case backs of their 40mm cases.


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

*More reference Data...*

* ETA 2671*
*Introduced: *1971
*Movement*: Mechanical movement with automatic winding, power reserve ca. 38 hours, ball bearing rotor
*Functions:* hours, minutes, sweep seconds (with stop feature), date (with fast correction)
*Diameter:* 17.2 mm
*Height:* 4.8 mm
*Jewels:* 25
*Balance:* Glucydur, tree legged, 28,800 vph
*Balance spring:* flat hair spring in Nivarox
*Shock protection:* Incabloc

It's amazing to me this little guy (or gal as suggested above) has a 38 hour power reserve.


----------



## QI9 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the information! They're asking 250 USD and I'm trying to decide if it's worth the money.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

It would appear to tiny for me


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Not sure why they'd bother with the display case for that particular watch.

Now, a three-window display back for that Glycine would certainly be interesting!


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

....or this peek-in window:










It's showing just the balance wheel of a 2801-2 in a "Kleine Schauer Konzept 1",

Volker ;-)


----------

